
Six percent of online adults use reddit (15% of young men) - iProject
http://pewinternet.org/Reports/2013/reddit/Findings/Six-percent-of-online-adults-use-reddit.aspx
======
mooism2
Note this survey was carried out in America: the conclusions are not valid for
adults of other nationalities.

